# Drop-shot bass



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I caught his guy out of Erie on a my new custom. He was taken on a drop-shot with #6 Yo-zuri Hybrid.

 

Beautiful lake Erie


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice fish! Did you catch him from that pier?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice fish! Did you catch him from that pier?


Yup! It is the Lakeside pier. I probably caught 40 fish from that pier that week...mostly largemouth.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Tokugawa,

those piers are great for the largemouths, aren't they? Spring is a real blast! You could be dangerous learning those finesse techniques. Looks like you're figuring it out before I learn how to crank.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

i fish lakeside for eyes in the fall. just wonderin if u have to pay to go in there in the summer months. i never knew because of the gate and what not. no one is ever there late fall for eyes, except for tons of other fisherman of course.


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

> Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


Welcome and enjoy.

spinner


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome to OGF Donna, this is a great website. These guys on here have really taught me a lot of good stuff, hope you like it.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

thistubesforu said:


> i fish lakeside for eyes in the fall. just wonderin if u have to pay to go in there in the summer months. i never knew because of the gate and what not. no one is ever there late fall for eyes, except for tons of other fisherman of course.


You have to pay for entrance and for your car until the 6th of September. I was vacationing at a cottage there that week, so it was easy to fish.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

bobby said:


> Tokugawa,
> 
> those piers are great for the largemouths, aren't they? Spring is a real blast! You could be dangerous learning those finesse techniques. Looks like you're figuring it out before I learn how to crank.


I've never gone there other than around the 4th of July. I'm angling for a trip in fall.

Keep cranking! There are so many aspects to cranking. I think it is harder to learn than finesse techniques.


----------

